# new toy



## cdub (Apr 27, 2007)

After 7 years of faithful service, my laptop finally bit the big one. And this is my new replacement! It's an HP s3000e, part of their "slimline" mini towers. My budget didn't allow for any super bells and whistles but it's a significant improvement. 19" widescreen too. And aside from the annoying security messages, the Windows Vista seems pretty cool, and its running all my older programs. Probably the best part about this package is the HP keyboard believe it or not. I'm a sucker for a smooth, quiet keyboard, and the one that shipped with the machine is pretty darn good.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2007)

sweet monitor and setup


----------



## L I Jane (Apr 27, 2007)

Whew! What a neat work station ! Was this just for photography or are you always that neat?


----------



## cdub (Apr 28, 2007)

Ha, you can't see the end-of-the-semester pile of papers about a foot high on the other side of the desk. I shuffled those out of the way for the photo.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 28, 2007)

Chris, are those your sons in the upper right corner? They sure are growing up fast!


----------



## cdub (Apr 28, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Chris, are those your sons in the upper right corner? They sure are growing up fast!



Always starting rumors, Zach.

They are my nephews.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 28, 2007)

cdub said:


> Always starting rumors, Zach.




Ha ha.  Zach's boyfriend was telling me a funny story about this just the other day.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2007)

cdub said:


> After 7 years of faithful service, my laptop finally bit the big one. And this is my new replacement! It's an HP s3000e, part of their "slimline" mini towers. My budget didn't allow for any super bells and whistles but it's a significant improvement. 19" widescreen too. And aside from the annoying security messages, the Windows Vista seems pretty cool, and its running all my older programs. Probably the best part about this package is the HP keyboard believe it or not. I'm a sucker for a smooth, quiet keyboard, and the one that shipped with the machine is pretty darn good.


 19 inches, sweet.
Imagine watching widescreen movie on it.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Ha ha.  Zach's boyfriend was telling me a funny story about this just the other day.


 I can not take any post seriously anymore until the month of May is here.


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2007)

Hien said:


> I can not take any post seriously anymore until the month of May is here.




Sorry, Hien. I'm afraid things won't change when May arrives. John's just *that* way.


----------

